# Ritchey seatpost adapter for Prologo Saddle?



## trippyho (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi, I have a Scott Foil 20, 2013 model and has an integrated Ritchey seat post. 

I'm looking to upgrade my saddle to a Prologo ZeroII Pas Carbon Rail saddle and wanted to know what Richey seat post adapter clamp I should get? 

Would the 8x8.5mm clamp be sufficient (as seen here )or would I need something else? Please let me know thanks in advance.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

The crucial measurement you're looking for is the height of your saddle rails. That will tell you which one to get. If it's not exact, go with the clamp that's slightly larger.


----------

